# The worst kidding ever



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Three days ago on her third time, she had bloody mucous. Bad sign. Prior to this she had what I call string of dark brown pellets like pearls. Im still wondering about that. 
Brought her to kidding pen, checking every hour.
Last check she had one leg hanging out. 
It took 45 minutes to get this boy out. He was 9lb DOA.
#2 didnt take quite as long but still an awful ordeal. He was 10lb DOA. 
19lbs of kids out of 150 lb doe, thats gotta be all.
'Ok" I _assumed_ that's it but still I checked. In hindsight all I could feel was a bubble way down low.
She had passed placenta so I _thought_ she was done.
Next morning she was lying there with a bubble presentation.
Oh dear Lord poor doe oh the stench!
Finally got #3 out, all the time hair coming off in my hands.
This doe is now on tetracycline B complex & probios. She still hasnt eaten but a 1/4 of a banana, hardly any warm molasses water I have had to drench her.
Today is day 3. I have milked out colostrum a few times a day hoping to stimulate expelling of rest of afterbirth. It came this am. It was so bad I gagged.
If any of you have experienced anything like this & brought your doe through it please post. This is one of those times that makes you question why are you still doing this with every fiber of your being.
I know about good minerals good alfalfa clean water etc.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope your doe can pull through this.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Nancy, I'm sorry to hear about this. I hope your doe pulls through. I can relate, but different story. Lost a pregnant doe earlier this week due next month.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry!
I have had this with a cow. We put her on Pen. We could smell her from far away, and was hard to get up to her with out throwing up. We also put a calf on to nurse her, and ended up Just fine. I think maybe the nursing made the uterus shrink and kinda push out the bad (?) Im not sure, it just worked. But this cow was eating, just felt a little down. Those were big kids, maybe shes not eating because she hurts, again not for sure just trying to come up with ideas.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Nancy ~ I'm so sorry to read about all you are going through. We just had to take one of our does to the veterinarian for a retained placenta, she still had not passed it 36 hours after kidding. Her kids were all fine but she did have a hard labor as the first doeling presented ears and crown first. We did the wheelbarrow thing (lift hind legs, gently push kid back into doe, reposition, and then help the doe deliver). Obviously we did not have the sad kidding that you had but I wanted to tell you what our veterinarian did incase it helps. First they X-Rayed the doe to make sure there were no more babeis. They were able to get her to pass her placenta. Then they flushed out her uterus. Gave her an injection of Banamine to help shrink up all the tissues and put her on antibiotics (SMZ aka Trimethoprim/Sulfamethoxazole) for the next two weeks. Also, because she in on antibiotics we need to give her Probios during all the antibiotics and a couple days after the antibiotics are done. I hope you are not offended by my post as I know your situation is much worse than ours but perhaps it will help. Well they type of antibiotics our doe is on at least.

I'm so sorry for your loss of the babies. I pray your doe will be fine.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dang it...had a reply typed out and lost it. Sorry to hear this. Wow, what a mess for you and for your poor doe. Sounds like you are doing everything my vet and my nephew would have recommended. So....here's my ideas.

I'm just throwing out here so take it for what it's worth:

The colostrum and milk you're getting....try presenting it back to her and see if she'll drink it. I have does that will fight to drink what I milk. If she'll drink it, start adding some molasses and water to it for extra fluids for her.

Gatorade...we have a doe that LOVES this stuff

If she'll eat banana's....let her. Try apples, pears, carrots, celery. Maybe a smoothie? That way she gets some fluids too?

I would personally be more concerned with fluids at this point than food. If you have fresh hay out (which you do) she'll take it when she's ready. Dehydration and infection will be your killer. Of course, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know there. Good luck.....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oh dear. I'm sorry you are going through this, Nancy.
Have you called Leslie or Richard and Sandy?
I think it's safe to assume she has some infection in her uterus. Does she have a high temp? Banamine could get her feeling well enough to eat something. I don't know if oxytet would be the best antibiotic or not. If she were mine I would try to get some Coni Ross Revive solution down her.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad story... I pray that your doe will make it through all this. Let me know if I can do anything??


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so sorry... I am praying for wisdom and comfort for you and for your doe to heal up. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of the little ones -- I hope your doe pulls through! ray:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I hope that your goat finds the strength to pull through this. What about some watermelon? It would give her fluids, and maybe it would be enough to tempt her to eat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the losses...  :hug: 

Glad you started antibiotics... keep them going....sounds like... it has been a while but... if she is still open by any chance at all... I'd flush her out and put 2 afterbirth boluses up there... The bolus will eat up anything left in there and fight infection.... I'd give her Banimine ...if you have some...it will help with pain ...swelling and help with appetite.... also bring down fever... if she has one... 
I'd also give her something for milk fever in case... 

B complex is good...

Giving her Probiotic paste may help... if her Rumen is off..

How is her gum color? 

Glad the afterbirth came out.... and you have milked her.. to make her more comfortable....

How is her temp? If it is sub... I wouldn't recommend the Banamine.. it will drop it more... :hug: ray:

Is she able to walk around? If so, if she can be lead on a leash... I would walk her around or even let her out in the pasture...and watch her...if the weather is good... this way ..she is allowed to graze if she wanted to....it is better that she eats something... and being out and about..may help stimulate her to do so....she is probably depressed right now... But if her temp is sub and it is cold out.. it isn't a good idea to let her out .. :hug: ray:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, this has to be terrible to have to cope with. All I can add is that B Complex helps get appetite going. Also, I was wondering about the flush too, might be worth asking a vet about that. I sure hope she recovers completely.

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this  I sure hope your doe can pull though this :hug: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Please let me add my condolences. :tears: 
We had something similar last year. Though we did get two healthy does. We (there's that word again) *assumed* she was done. It was the middle of the night and we were exhausted. I went to check at 4AM a saw a leg sticking out. Had to wake the hubby and it took us an hour to get the dead baby out. We were heartbroken. Especially since she had given us signs that things were not right. Sort of like Lassie telling everyone that Timmy is down the well and they tell her to stop barking.
She was so swollen that I thought her uterus had prolapsed. We put her on PenG right away and I put Witch Hazel compresses on her swollen vulva. We fed her whatever she would eat.
She did recover. I was afraid that she would not breed again but she just delivered quads successfully.
I do hope your doe recovers. You have been given great advice. I would give a Bcomplex shot right away to help stimulate her appetite.
I hope you are able to not blame yourself too much. I know we did. Sometimes things just happen that are out of our control. I know the feeling of thinking it is just not worth it anymore. But when ChaCha delivered her twins without incident 3 months later our faith was restored. Again, I am just so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone! :grouphug: 

Luvmyherd it is so encouraging that your girl pulled thru this!

She has been getting Bcomplex injection every day + the antibiotic & probious some 8 hrs later. An offering of blackberry vines was ignored.
This morning she sucked down maybe half a gal of BounceBack water. She ran her nose all around the feed pan but didnt eat. Wouldnt you know the feed stores no longer carry the 4oz pkgs of Bounce Back. Gonna have to be Gatoraide. Im also wondering about Thiamine but cant think of dose. It is the 500mg.
Ate part of a banana & maybe a mouthful of hay.

Pam I didnt even think to check her gums or take temp. Was wormed the day of kidding. She lays around. We take her to utility stand to milk her out a little. Maybe I should move it to a little farther away so she can get a little excersise.
Sorry this post is so disjointed.
Please refresh my memory about milk fever & what to do, my brain is fried.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good shes hangin in there, she is being strong, thats good! Keep us posted, your in my thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Please refresh my memory about milk fever


Calcium Gluconate given orally, or give her tums.... molasses.... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Would not touch Tums, spit them out. All I have is Calcium Drench. She got 10cc very slowly. Will give a little more later.
Temp 101.7 Gums a little pale, face a little puffy. Skin still supple.
Is eating blackberry leaves!!! (via room service of course)
She is still straining to get out whatever gunk is still in there. Do not have vet readily available.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

So sorry for what you're going through! This is a worst case scenario, and I certainly hope this isn't the situation, but you mentioned a string of brown pearls, and with the awful smell, I'm wondering if her intestine got perforated by one of the huge kids' hooves. I lost a doe due to this last year. I pulled a handful of berries out of her vagina when I went in for a kid. He had perforated her bowel and she had fecal material in her birth canal. Hope your doe pulls through! :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

CMPK would be good too, good luck with your doe, sorry about the trouble!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your doe is going through this Nancy, I can't imagine how hard it must be, I'd be a mental and emotional mess, so my heart is with you. I'll keep her in my long list of prayers tonight!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry for your losses. Praying for your doe to recover fully. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Would not touch Tums, spit them out. All I have is Calcium Drench. She got 10cc very slowly. Will give a little more later.
> Temp 101.7 Gums a little pale, face a little puffy. Skin still supple.
> Is eating blackberry leaves!!! (via room service of course)
> She is still straining to get out whatever gunk is still in there. Do not have vet readily available.


 Glad you gave her the Calcium.... how is she today?

Pale gums... give her some iron.... 
If you already wormed her... she needs the 10 days later dose as well...

Also.. cocci may be present...can you get a fecal on her? :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WHEW! She is doing much better. It's always a good sign when they try to run from meds. :wink:
Left a small container of feed on the rail of her pen; she had knocked it over. She could have opened it but it didnt fall her way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Today brought her a bucket of regular ACV water, she sucked down 1/2 of it. Apparently didnt like the stuff with Bounce Back in it cause that was hardly ever touched. I think today will be her last round of anitbiotics; maybe turn her loose tomorrow or at least bring her grown daughter in for a few hrs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy to hear this.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad she's better!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet you are breathing a bit easier now...and able to relax :hug: Sounds like she's on the fast road to recovery!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad to hear about your doe's recovery... Continue the great work!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Brought her back in with the rest of the herd yesterday. Did my heart good to see her at the hay rack with her front legs up on it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So happy to hear this. :stars:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap: so glad your doe made a full recovery! You took such good care of her!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow. I just re read this. Half of it I didnt remember, glad it was written down.
Tim I did talk to Leslie shortly after.
She speculated that due to the toxins of last dead kid caused the other two to expire. It sounded like last kid was dead for quite sometime, hair does not come off like that in a 12 hr period.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It sounds like they were gone for a long time ... at least you got everything out and she has to be more comfortable. We dealt with our first DOA kid this year and it was terribly hard ... I'm so sorry.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The first two were freshly expired, possibly within hrs of labor, We think it was the last one that caused their demise.
All in normal position. 
This doe presented bloody string several hours before, never going into real labor, not a good sign.
When there's dead kid(s) doe stops labor in my experience. And its rough getting them out.
DOAs are never fun, I feel for you. :hug:


----------

